# pregnancy test question--hope this is right place



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

i had an extra hpt that was going to expire in october of this year, and i'm not getting my postpartume periods yet (my baby is 10 months) and was feeling very not myself so i took a test and it was negative. my dad was in town and staying at our house, so i put the test back in its wrapper and into my drawer. :LOL

it's been about a month since then, and for some reason i pulled the test out today and there were two definite lines. that's just because it had been sitting there for a long time, right?

it wouldn't make sense if i was...i have an iud, and hubby and i never get time for sex! :LOL


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

Probably it's just old but I would do another test just to be sure!


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

i love your sig!

thanks for responding...

i'm still checking if anyone else wants to respond too!


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

I forgot to add. I've done the same thing; put a used negative test into a drawer, then checked months later. The second red line never appeared on mine......
I also have a friend who got pregnant with #2 while an IUD was in......

Thanks for the compliment! I've never had anyone say they liked it before







!


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

robugmom- me too! They never changed. Positive ones stayed positive and negative ones stayed negative. I did have one that you were supposed to read at 3 min. and it turned positive at 10 min. I called the 800 # - it was positive (dd #2).

I vote - Test again mama!


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)




----------

